# Blumenbilder gesucht auf weissem BG



## Nemeseus (23. August 2002)

high , also ich such nen bild vonner blume ( orange , rot ) auf weissem BG (=background / hintergrund) ... sollte um die ~15 x ~ 8cm groß sein , wenn vorhanden bitte melden 




So far , thX


----------



## shiver (24. August 2002)

*räusper*

schau mal die vielen stockphoto seiten durch!


----------



## vetterfunk (24. August 2002)

hmm, hab grad so eins versucht, irgendeine schöne rote blume aus meinem garten, werde ich morgen uploaden (4 megapixel)


baba!


----------



## vetterfunk (25. August 2002)

links funktionieren nicht mehr


----------



## Nemeseus (25. August 2002)

Sry Shiver , aber ich bin etwas faul und ich hab schon überall nachgeschaut bei den vielen stockpics, hab auch schon 2 gesaugt , aber es bringt mir nix wenn das Bild 1cm x 0,8cm is , brauch wie gesagt nen highres pic


Zu vetterfunke : thx , hast was gut bei mir waren 2 gute dabei ;-)


----------



## vetterfunk (25. August 2002)

np!

welche 2 warens denn?


----------



## Nemeseus (25. August 2002)

weiss nich genau welche nummern , aber die 2 roten Rosen , die große und die kleine


----------



## vetterfunk (25. August 2002)

zeigs mir dann bitte mal was daraus gemacht hast! 
thxi!


----------



## Nemeseus (26. August 2002)

bin zwar etwas faul , aber naja ma schaun


----------

